# Important Note for All Weekly Competitions.



## DavidWoner (Oct 3, 2009)

All posts for the purpose of "reserving" a spot will be deleted. If you are not posting results or commenting on something relevant, then your post is useless and you are spamming the forum. I'm tired of constantly seeing the weekly comp in New Posts and have it always be another person "reserving" a spot. Come on people, it's not like the thread is going to run out of space and you won't be able to post, or that you get extra points for having your results on the first page. Would you post "I'll get a PB later this week if I have time" in the accomplishment thread? No. Same general principle applies to the forum competitions.

I'll let it slide the first couple of times and just send people a reminder, but if a person repeatedly ignores this after being reminded then punishments will be handed out accordingly.

Edit: To clear things up a bit:

Posts like "3x3: DNS yet" count as reservations, and will be deleted.

Posting the completed results of one or a few events and going back later and adding more events is perfectly acceptable. The idea isn't to force everybody to post all of their results at once. I understand that you may think you are done, but maybe find some free time later in the week to do more. The idea is to prevent posts that have absolutely no valuable content at all.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 3, 2009)

Agreed (I did do it this week, because I thought you had to. Sorry for the unintentional spam.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 3, 2009)

I didn't even realise this was happening :S. I can see how it is annoying.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 3, 2009)

Good inititive David! I will add a warning against this in the post as well starting next week


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 3, 2009)

... and I was a little annoyed at someone who reserved a "spot" and then did not even use this post for his results later. Now that one got it's explanation.

I understand that it is easier to find a post at the first page. On the other hand I wonder if those who get a post on the first page and then edit their results into that post later realize how little those post are seen. I like to compare some of my results with Maarten and some others with Michael, then I have to go back and search for them as I almost never see their results when they post them. 

Finally I must say that I understand the little game of catching the first post after Arnauds posting . But not getting seventh place or so in that race.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorry, I am guilty of this and I didn't think much of it, but I guess I see how annoying this is.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm guilty of this crime - I didn't appreciate how much it annoys. There was some discussion of this issue on a previous occasion: the consensus at the time was that it was OK to post as long as results were included.

Since we don't want to force competitors to wait until they have *all* their results I suggest we stay with the previous decision: a post must contain results (perhaps at minimum an entire event) but may be edited to add further results over the course of the week. Discus


----------



## Lucas (Oct 3, 2009)

guess who said:


> OMGRESERVED BECAUSE IF I DONT RESERVE A SPOT THEN THEY WILL RUN OUT ANND I WONT GET TO COMPETE!



Lol, that made my day xD.

I think it is just spam to post to reserve the spot, or a post (spot = post, same letters ), until filling it with solves. I think it may be annoying after the week ends to have a bigger thread to check.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 3, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> 3x3 OH - DNS


Then you get this.

Anyway, I think it's a good initiative, although I like having my post on the first page, so I don't have to switch pages to edit in my results. I think you're totally right, David, so I won't do this anymore, in fact, I think I'm going to do the same as Mike and Mats, just posting it all in one go. That way, I won't even have to edit in my results, so I won't have to switch pages anymore! Wow, what a revelation!


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 3, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 OH - DNS
> ...



I always just type my results up in a text file and copypaste the whole thing when I'm done. It's nice because I have all of my past competitions on file, and because I have a template that already has the appropriate HTML for bolding etc.

To those who really like having their post on the first page: Just do magic or 2x2 or something. It only takes a few minutes to complete these events.


----------



## Toad (Oct 4, 2009)

Very true, it's really quite annoying, and I've never even competed in a weekly competition yet!!



DavidWoner said:


> Would you post "I'll get a PB later this week if I have time" in the accomplishment thread? No.



That made me lol ^^


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 4, 2009)

ha sorry sorry... won't happen again.


----------



## Kian (Oct 4, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> *The idea is to prevent posts that have absolutely no valuable content at all.*



Oh boy, you're gonna have to delete about 95% of posts.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 4, 2009)

Kian said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > *The idea is to prevent posts that have absolutely no valuable content at all.*
> ...



Perhaps I should have said "The idea is to prevent posts that have absolutely no valuable content at all, in threads that I read"


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 4, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



that's still a lot of posts David.

I still wonder what it would be like with no useless posts. (Like this one)


----------



## qqwref (Oct 4, 2009)

Taking part in a discussion or conversation counts as a useful post, even if it's off-topic. On the other hand posting "I will participate in this later" is completely useless unless they are someone so good that people will be waiting for their results. Nobody cares what events you WILL do, we care what events you DID do (and what times you got ). I totally agree with this initiative.


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm sorry I used to do this. But my only intention was it would be easier to edit the same post if I knew where it was.


----------

